# What is this on my 1964 tripower intake?



## 1964oldgoat (Aug 7, 2020)

Group - what is this white part (water pressure release valve?) coming out of my 1964 tripower intake manifold? Is it useful still or should I block it off? Don’t have anything like it on my 1965 tripower on my current motor. 
thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1964oldgoat said:


> View attachment 151728
> 
> Group - what is this white part (water pressure release valve?) coming out of my 1964 tripower intake manifold? Is it useful still or should I block it off? Don’t have anything like it on my 1965 tripower on my current motor.
> thanks in advance for your input!



That is the thermostatic control valve used on vacuum activated outboard carb set-ups. Not used when the "safer" mechanical linkage is used or added.

Here is the block-off plate:









Block Off Set, Thermostatic Vacuum, 1959-66 Pontiac Tri-Power @ OPGI.com


Block Off Set, Thermostatic Vacuum, 1959-66 Pontiac Tri-Power. Use this set when mechanical linkage is used instead of vacuum-operated equipment. It blocks the "hole" when the thermostatic vacuum control is removed from the intake. Fits 1959–1966 Pontiac Bonneville, 1959–1966 Pontiac Catalina...




www.opgi.com


----------



## 1964oldgoat (Aug 7, 2020)

You’re awesome! 😀👍🏻 Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## 1964oldgoat (Aug 7, 2020)

Just dropped a few bucks at www.opgi.com - lots of cool stuff - including the block off plate. Thanks again PontiacJim!


----------

